# What is a Blagdon?



## Minnies_Mum (6 January 2008)

Does a "blagdon" refer to a colour of horse, possibly a dark reddish chestnut? Or is it a breed/type?


----------



## only_me (6 January 2008)

I was told a blagdon was a blue and white coloured pony or horse!


----------



## rabatsa (6 January 2008)

Blue and white I believe.


----------



## dieseldog (6 January 2008)

It is a lake in somerset


----------



## StarFell (6 January 2008)

I always thought it was blue and white but Im sure I've seen adverts for chestnuts with a little bit of white on them advertised as blagdon


----------



## Minnies_Mum (6 January 2008)

Oh, that's interesting!  I saw an ad on a website for a blagdon pony and he was a dark chestnut (sort of rusty brownish red), but there was no other breed mentioned, so I wondered whether it was his colour or type.


----------



## 1275gta (6 January 2008)

Normally they have a large white markings under their belly, most do tend to be roans.


----------



## only_me (6 January 2008)

Definition - . Blagdon: Solid color with white splashed up from underneath

so does that mean that blue and white is actually a roan with white coming through in patches?


----------



## Irishcobs (6 January 2008)

Breed/type of Irish cob. They tend to be either blue and white or red and white.
Like this little chap.


----------



## meandmyself (6 January 2008)

I thought it was a word for the splashed white all over the ned.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (6 January 2008)

Oh I see- yes the pony I saw was a dark roan and he had stockings and white splashes on his belly.


----------



## volatis (6 January 2008)

A blagdon is normally a roan with sabino markings - hence the jagged white socks, blaze and belly splashs.
A normally coloured that is grey and white (often called blue and white) is not a blagdon roan as its not roan!. Its a tobiano that is greying out.


----------



## SpruceRI (6 January 2008)

I thought a Blagdon was a chunky Irish cob with any colour roan and a big white splash under the belly.


----------



## scrat (6 January 2008)

We had a Clydesdale mare the was bay roan and white and she was described as a red blagdon. I believe there are blue blagdons (blue roan and white) and even pink blagdon which seems to be strawberry roan and white.


----------



## Donkeymad (6 January 2008)

I thought that blagdon was a white splodge under the belly - but have never been sure.


----------



## LCobby (6 January 2008)

Blagdon is mosr commonly found in a Clydesdale-
usally socks, blaze and a belly splash on top of a bay or chestnut coat base. 
Often with roaning in the coat.
A lot fo cob types will have some eavy hrose in thier ancestry, so show the Blagdon colouring


----------



## silversox (6 January 2008)

Well, you learn something every day!!!   In all my 60+ years I have never heard of a blagdon.  Sounds like an Irish word.  Thanks.


----------



## zulu705 (6 January 2008)

Like this ?!


----------



## 1275gta (6 January 2008)

IMO no not enough white under belly


----------



## lisaward (6 January 2008)

found this
http://www.gypsyhorsesaustralia.com/sabino.htm


----------



## lucemoose (6 January 2008)

I thought blagdons are the blue(mainly) roans that look like they fell into a paint pot, like 
http://www.irishcobsdirect.com/USERIMAGES/joe.jpg

http://www.sobertonstud.co.uk/Pinky%20posing%202.jpg


----------



## 1275gta (6 January 2008)

Yes your photos are what I would call a blagdon.


----------



## gailt (7 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought blagdons are the blue(mainly) roans that look like they fell into a paint pot, like 
http://www.irishcobsdirect.com/USERIMAGES/joe.jpg

http://www.sobertonstud.co.uk/Pinky%20posing%202.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

yup that is blagdon.


----------



## minkymoo (7 January 2008)

I found this:
 Blagdon grey, White Blagdon, Sabino White  	Technically, and genetically, Blagdon Grey is not a grey at all. He's white (and was born that way) with a few speckly or blotchy patches of colour, or collections of spots, frequently on the legs and/or head and ears. Skin is predominantly pink but may be freckled. Manes and tails may be interestingly striped! The colour is named after the gypsy stronghold area of Blagdon, in Somerset, England, and the best examples of this colour (and also "Blagdon", see below) are found in the gypsy cobs. "White Blagdon" is caused almost certainly by a homozygous inheritance of the Sabino 1 gene (a local pattern genetic code), and is thus also called Sabino White. It has nothing to do with the greying gene.


----------



## minkymoo (7 January 2008)

ooh, and this:
 Blagdon  	Any 'base colour' or roan based on any base colour, with multiple spots and splashes of white, and / or roan, and / or base colour (red on the 'red Blagdons' and black on the 'blue Blagdons'.) The white is often quite extensive around the belly and upper legs, and almost always accompanied by white on the face, often including the chin. One or both eyes may well be blue. Odd white spots may appear within 'whole colour' on the knees. The most spectacularly marked of the Blagdons are probably due to a combination of a number of different 'white marking' genetic codes, and possibly, in some cases, the inclusion of the (appaloosa) leopard complex gene. The Blagdons, as the Blagdon greys, show typical Sabino gene (a local pattern genetic code) patterns. To see the typical Sabino pattern unmodified by other patterns, look at a Clydesdale horse.


----------

